# Any experience with Reef Octopus VarioS Controllable DC Circulation Pump



## univalreef (Apr 2, 2014)

I am looking for a dead silent return pump for my Red Sea Reefer 450. I know Red Dragon 3 Mini Speedy Pump 50w 1321gph is a good choice. Someone mentioned the Reef Octopus VarioS-4 Controllable DC Circulation Pump was dead slient. Is it real?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I've used the NW/skimmer version of this pump. 

Yes...dead silent but they have failed in 1-1.5 years and on the third NW pump of this white body version and came with 3 different controllers. Previously 3 NW pumps on the original black body version.

Return and communication was excellent through the CV Ticket Submission but the downtime for a replacement will be the issue.

The DT volume is 90ish gallons and a 4-6x time turnover rate, look for a 360-560gph @5' in the flow charts for various quiet AC pumps.

Sicce 3.0 is very quiet but the slight hum will be dampened within the lacquer MDF cabinetry. Set it on a silicone pad and silicone coupling for vibrational isolation and it's as close as you can get.

If you want a proper DC pump, Abyzz, Red Dragon and EcoTech but you will have to keep them on the lowest setting . There's a Dutch one but the name escapes me ATM.


----------



## univalreef (Apr 2, 2014)

wtac, Thankyou


----------

